# hungry signs?



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

how can i tell if my newborn kids are getting enough milk. when i check on them they are quiet but i still try to put them on her to see if they will drink. they do for alittle while but she either moves away to lick the kid that walked away or lays down again. again, we lost all 4 of our kids, they were all dead when we found them, and im super scared to lose anymore. they were born about 10 hours again and stand up and seem very alert, but im trying to stay proactive! thanks heather


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

they only will need a couple ounces at a time. so as long as she is letting them nurse and you are being proactive they should be fine. and they are really cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They will cry a lot when they are hungry and chase anything that moves. I had a doe reject one of her kids a few days after he was born you will not miss the signs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her udder and milk.
If she is engorged, milk out some, to make her comfortable, may be why she is moving away. Check for mastitis too in case.

Feel the kids belly's, they should feel like something is in there, not empty. I pick them up and feel.

If she is a first time momma, I would tie her up, when you want to feed the kids, hold the one back leg or tie it up to allow the kids to nurse. Teach her, when she gets the idea, you don't have to tie up her back leg or hold it. Then eventually, you won't have to tie her. 

Have them in a bonding pen, only momma and babies until all is going good and she is being a momma.

Is she eating and acting OK?

The kids are adorable by the way, congrats


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

she seems to love them and they are in a pen alone. i was wondering how long to keep them in there. she is very bonded with another goat who is going to be freshing soon and seems sad to have her gone. we only have one birthing pen. this is her second time kidding but we lost her last set of twins. i have seen them both nurse now so im thinking that things will be ok. also one is alot smaller, but it seems to be in the length of their legs. the bigger ones legs are twice as long. its kinda weird


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Give her at least 5 days to bond with her kids, have your 2nd doe where she is able to see her. You can allow mama and kids to be out in the sun during the day for a few hours but be sure to pen them together at night. If babies tails are wagging as they are under mama, you know they are getting their bellies full


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

i see lots of tail wagging which is just the cutest thing in the world!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you have great advice.

I always pick up the babies just because I can't resist, and I feel their full tummy's , that is how I know they are getting plenty.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

do they normally sleep alot? when they are awake they are all over the place climbing on things but i just went out and thought that they were dead. but once they woke up they were back on their feet hopping around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Perfectly normal, they will sleep, nurse, for a while, then they will start to play a bit more, as they get a little older. But for now, that is what new born babies do.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

thats what i figured but they sleep in crazy positions sometimes and it makes me think that they are dead, or sick but as soon as they wake up they are hopping around.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^That pic is priceless


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

About the sleeping thing, sometimes my yearlings sleep in odd positions and I think they're dead, but they're okay. Btw, that first pic is PRICELESS! <3<3<3<3


----------

